# Is this normal and should I be worried?!



## Nicco (May 11, 2018)

Ok so this all started when I was 15. it was summer time last year and I had mixed alcohol with an energy drink. ever since that day I've had DP. it startwd off with just feeling like the world around me was fake/unreal I also felt dissociated with my body and a stranger to myself. as the days and months went on it was getting worse with huge anxiety attacks out of nowhere. like I was eating dinner and started to panic for no reason and started to sweat and freak out. it happens for about 2 months and I have never had one since. but the DP is constant and the last 4 months. The part that scares me the most is when for example I handshake slmeonw that I no does drugs and for like 30 mins im scard shitless that I have might have been drugged but I try to tell myself to stop being a pussy and it has been getting better and I havn t been as worried lately but still bad. on top of that I say things in my head over and over again for some reason and will talk to myself in my head. Im just so scared that I'm going insane or something. my DP has been steady for a few months without getting worse nor better but already I can start to manage it and cope without it constantly getting worse. I am wondering if anyone else feels this way and should I be worried. thanks


----------



## Luke1414 (Apr 13, 2018)

Just relax and focus yourself in the present and it goes. Everything you are feeling is completely common amongst dp sufferers and it will go when you ignore it. I've had it on and off for two months but I think I'm nearly fully out now. And I have been out for up to two weeks at a time in the past so just relax and it will go


----------



## Burty12 (Jun 4, 2018)

I've had DP /DR now for nearly 3 years- it just came on me one day and I have had it ever since - I just don't feel like myself anymore - when I'm talking It doesn't feel like it's me talking - I feel like I'm living in my mind - I don't feel like me anymore - when I look in the mirror it feels like a stranger looking back - I know it's me but it just feels unreal - this makes me anxious - I fear the feeling - I panic when I think about it or feel like it - it's do hard to explain - I feel like I'm losing my mind ... I'm having CBT ... I just want to stop fearing it...


----------

